# Looking for a Dawgware quiver or similar



## BOFF (Sep 27, 2009)

As title reads, looking for a Dawgware quiver or something similar. I'm going to be using a different bow this year, and want to keep it light.

I have always shot with a quiver on in the past, but have really enjoyed the lightweight feel of this new bow. 

What do y'all have?

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## bullturkey (Sep 29, 2009)

safari tuff...well made...holds a bunch of ammo...quiet...best ever for me...


----------



## BOFF (Sep 29, 2009)

bullturkey said:


> safari tuff...well made...holds a bunch of ammo...quiet...best ever for me...



So are you offering to sell it, or just rubbing it in?


----------



## bullturkey (Sep 30, 2009)

3 rivers 119.95...make can get one a little cheaper on tradtalk...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 30, 2009)

If you want a Dawgware, get ahold of JSOG on here.  I think he may know someone who can help you out.


----------



## BOFF (Sep 30, 2009)

HookedN21 said:


> If you want a Dawgware, get ahold of JSOG on here.  I think he may know someone who can help you out.



I certainly don't mind contacting John, but don't want him to feel pressured to do anything he doesn't want to do.

Maybe he'll chime in on his own.

Thanks,
God Bless,
David B.


----------



## JSOG (Oct 1, 2009)

Why on earth wouldnt I want you bloodyin up any of the gear we sell?
You can P.M. me here,or chase me to my ragler site,outdoorcore, and use Paypal there.
(my e-mail doesnt tell me about PM,s here, so I need  ta come over more often it seems..)


----------



## BOFF (Oct 1, 2009)

JSOG said:


> Why on earth wouldnt I want you bloodyin up any of the gear we sell?
> You can P.M. me here,or chase me to my ragler site,outdoorcore, and use Paypal there.
> (my e-mail doesnt tell me about PM,s here, so I need  ta come over more often it seems..)



John,

Honestly, I wasn't sure what involvement you had with the quivers. From past experiences, sometimes when people volunteer others,  it can get messy for those who got volunteered without asking them first.


Will contact you.

Thanks,
God Bless,
David B.


----------



## BDAdams (Oct 1, 2009)

John is the maker of the Dawgware.  There's a fella named Brian Palmer up in the Douglasville area that makes a real nice quiver of that style too.


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 2, 2009)

JSOG is this the quiver you are referring too ?


----------



## JSOG (Oct 2, 2009)

Yhe one I held was all camo. But perty neer nuff.


----------



## BOFF (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey John,

How many nutters does the Dawgware hold comfortably?


----------



## JSOG (Oct 2, 2009)

mine holds 17 or so...... gotta pic too!


----------

